# Seguimento Ásia 2010



## iceworld (4 Jan 2010 às 09:26)

Escolas fechadas devido a vaga de frio histórica em Pequim

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/...devido+a+vaga+de+frio+historica+em+Pequim.htm


----------



## irpsit (4 Jan 2010 às 15:50)

De facto foi um nevão incrível e histórico: 33cm de acumulação em alguns locais da cidade (e é uma cidade com muitos milhões de habitantes, das maiores do mundo). Foi o recorde de neve em pelo menos 60 anos.

O Joe Bastardi estava correcto quando alertava para o frio extremo e histórico que iria surgir este Janeiro na Europa, China e EUA.

Vejam o vídeo:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/8358162.stm




iceworld disse:


> Escolas fechadas devido a vaga de frio histórica em Pequim
> 
> http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/...devido+a+vaga+de+frio+historica+em+Pequim.htm


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mai 2010 às 15:11)

*Tornado deixou 58 mortos na China*

O balanço do número de mortos no tornado que sacudiu o sul da China esta semana subiu para 58, com milhares de desabrigados, informou a imprensa oficial. O tornado que afetou áreas do sul da China na madrugada de quarta-feira para quinta-feira deixou pelo menos 190 feridos e 11 desaparecidos, segundo a agência oficial Nova China.
O município de Chongqing foi o mais afetado, com 29 mortos e mais de 70.000 desabrigados. Na província vizinha de Hunan, as fortes chuvas provocaram deslizamentos de terra e afetaram mais de 380.000 pessoasm, com 10 mortes.

AFP


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Mai 2010 às 11:52)

*Re: Seguimento - África 2010*

Nos dias 3 a 5 de maio a cidade de Riyadh na arábia saudita foi fustigada por fortes chuvas e granizo, mas felizmente não provocou vitimas mas as imagens/videos que vou colocar são impressionantes:






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dan (11 Mai 2010 às 12:24)

*Re: Seguimento - África 2010*

Grande saraivada.

Provavelmente Riyadh não deve estar muito habituada a lidar com chuvadas desta intensidade.


----------



## MSantos (11 Mai 2010 às 19:20)

*Re: Seguimento - África 2010*

Imagens impressionantes

Só uma correção Riyadh não fica em *África* mas sim na *Ásia*, logo deveria estar no *seguimento da Ásia* e não no seguimento de África


----------



## stormy (11 Mai 2010 às 19:43)

*Re: Seguimento - África 2010*



MSantos disse:


> Imagens impressionantes
> 
> Só uma correção Riyadh não fica em *África* mas sim na *Ásia*, logo deveria estar no *seguimento da Ásia* e não no seguimento de África



de facto fica no médio oriente, mais propriamente na peninsula arábica, sendo a capital da Arábia Saudita
este tópico deveria-se denominar " Africa e médio oriente"...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Mai 2010 às 23:57)

*Re: Seguimento - África 2010*



MSantos disse:


> Imagens impressionantes
> 
> Só uma correção Riyadh não fica em *África* mas sim na *Ásia*, logo deveria estar no *seguimento da Ásia* e não no seguimento de África



pois peço desculpa


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mai 2010 às 23:58)

*China: mau tempo faz 101 mortos e milhões de desalojados*

As tempestades que desde há duas semanas afetam o sul da China já provocaram 101 mortos e 15 milhões de desalojados, noticiou a imprensa chinesa. Os temporais causaram inundações, deslizamentos de terras, roturas em diques, estragos em pontes, estradas, postes de energia e de telecomunicações em 11 províncias, nomeadamente, Cantão, Fujien, Guangxi e Hunan.
Os prejuízos económicos diretos atingem os 8000 milhões de yuan (952 milhões de euros). 

*Diário Digital /Lusa *


----------



## Dan (1 Jun 2010 às 10:17)

> Record breaking heat in Pakistan
> 
> Highest maximum temperature was recorded 53.5°C in  MohenjuDaro and 53 in Sibbi.



Fonte


Informação do passado dia 26 de Maio.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jun 2010 às 18:25)

*Record de chaleur au Pakistan*

Les températures ont dépassé 50°C à l'ombre dans l'intérieur du Pakistan (vallée de l'Indus). Le 26 mai 2010, le Pakistan a battu son record national de chaleur tous mois confondus avec 53,5°C à Mohenjo-Daro (le précédent record national pakistanais étant de 52,8°C en juin 1919 à Jacobabad). Le record mondial de chaleur est de 58°C à El Azizia en Lybie le 13 septembre 1922.

Températures maximales relevées le 26 mai 2010 :

53,5°C à Mohenjo-Daro et 53°C à Sibi, où la température a dépassé 50°C quatre jours consécutifs *(le record absolu de chaleur sur le continent asiatique étant de 53,7°C mesurés en Israël le 21 juin 1942).*
52,5°C à Jacobabad

Les moyennes saisonnières se situent entre 35 et 40°C dans ces régions.

A noter également, une température minimale nocturne étouffante à Sibi : 34,5°C  (23°C habituellement en cette saison).

Catastrophes Naturelles


----------



## Vince (16 Jun 2010 às 14:32)

Muito calor nos últimos dias no Kuwait 
A originar receios de colapso do fornecimento de energia eléctrica que está no limite da capacidade









> *Kuwait hit by power crisis as temperature soars*
> By Omar Hasan (AFP)
> 
> KUWAIT CITY — Record temperatures above 50 degrees Celsius (122 Fahrenheit) in the desert state of Kuwait have placed it on the brink of a major power crisis and put the government under fire politically.
> ...


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Jun 2010 às 21:59)

Nunca tinha visto temperaturas tão altas. 

Simplesmente assustador.


----------



## AnDré (20 Jun 2010 às 14:00)

*Inundações na China provocam mais de 130 mortos*

As cheias no sul da China já fizeram 132 mortos. 86 pessoas estão desaparecidas. 860 mil chineses foram retirados de casa. As fortes chuvas fizeram rebentar os reservatórios, os caudais dos rios subiram situações que causaram desabamentos de terras e cortes de energia. A estação das chuvas na China começou em Maio. Segue-se à pior seca do ultimo século nas províncias de Yunnan, Guizhou e Guangxi.

http://tv1.rtp.pt/noticias/index.ph....rtp&headline=20&visual=9&article=353811&tm=7


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jul 2010 às 08:30)

*China atravessa vaga de calor e aumenta subsídios para dias quentes*

8 de Julho

A China está a passar por uma onda de calor: as temperaturas mantêm-se acima dos 38 graus, chegando aos 43,2º em Pequim, o que não acontecia há mais de 50 anos. Pequim, as regiões sul e cento da província de Heibei, o noroeste de Shandong e o norte da província de Henan são as regiões mais quentes. Segundo a imprensa chinesa, na manhã de ontem, em Chaoyang (Pequim), um autocarro acabou em chamas debaixo de 43 graus abrasadores, mas o incêndio foi extinto sem provocar vítimas. A praça de Tiananmen, habitualmente repleta de turistas, estava ontem quase deserta e em Shandong a população acorreu em massa aos centros comerciais, equipados com ar condicionado. Várias empresas de construção ajustaram os seus horários para evitar os períodos de maior calor.
O calor também já levou a que mais de 100 idosos fossem internados devido a insolações. E os especialistas alertaram a população para os cuidados especiais: comer muita fruta e legumes, e beber muita água.
O Centro de Meteorologia Nacional da China (NMC) colocou 16 das províncias chinesas em alerta laranja, mas já previu chuvas no norte do país, sobretudo para hoje, esperando que a temperatura máxima desça. 
Zhu Weijiang, engenheiro da National Power Dispatch, prevê um novo recorde para o consumo nacional de energia até inícios de Agosto, com 13,5 bilhões de quilowatts consumidos, mais 10% que no ano passado. Agora a eléctrica chinesa procura mais electricidade para melhorar os planos de distribuição de energia e evitar a escassez durante o Verão. Há também a mesma preocupação com a capacidade de abastecimento de água, cujo consumo já atingiu o limite máximo - 2,86 milhões de metros cúbicos - na segunda-feira.

Jornail i


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jul 2010 às 12:47)

*A China vive a pior temporada de chuvas desde 1998*





A China vive a pior temporada de chuvas desde 1998, com inundações que provocaram a morte de 701 pessoas e o desaparecimento de outras 347, informou o governo nesta quarta-feira (21). Os números anunciados pelo Ministério de Assuntos Civis e pelo Escritório Estatal de Controle de Inundações e Seca mostram que as chuvas em 27 Províncias afetaram 117 milhões de pessoas e obrigaram mais de 8 milhões a deixarem suas casas.
As perdas materiais diretas somam 142 bilhões de iuanes, com 645 mil casas derrubadas e 7 milhões de hectares de cultivo comprometidos. Estes dados só são comparáveis, na história recente da China, com a situação vivida há doze anos, quando as inundações no rio Yang Tsé, o de maior vazão país, mataram 4.150 pessoas e provocaram a retirada de mais de 18 milhões.
O governo teme, no entanto, que as inundações piorem ainda mais nas próximas semanas. O diretor do Escritório Estatal de Controle de Inundações, Liu Ning, disse nesta quarta-feira que o período do ano que tradicionalmente traz mais chuvas ao país acontece entre o fim de julho e o início de agosto. No sul da China as chuvas são 30% superiores à média dos registros históricos.
*Chuvas afetam represas -* Liu também afirmou que, devido aos persistentes aguaceiros, o país tem 230 rios cuja vazão supera o nível de alerta. Além disso, outros 25 rios, entre eles alguns de grande porte, registram níveis superiores a qualquer medição histórica. O enorme fluxo de água destruiu seis pequenas represas no país e causou problemas em várias outras. Liu destacou, no entanto, o papel da hidrelétrica de Três Gargantas, a maior do mundo, que nesta quarta-feira recebeu um recorde de 70 mil metros cúbicos de água por segundo, superior aos 63 mil metros cúbicos de 1998.
As chuvas de 2010 impõem o primeiro grande teste à obra, localizada no centro do país, desde que entrou em pleno funcionamento, em 2008. O nível das águas em Três Gargantas está, atualmente, em 154 m de altura. A construção está preparada para suportar um máximo de 175 m, equivalentes a 39,3 bilhões de metros cúbicos. Sem a represa, que serviu de bloqueio, as águas teriam fluído abertamente e superado os diques (do curso inferior).
*Meteorologia prevê mais chuva - *As previsões meteorológicas na China não são otimistas. Os serviços locais advertiram que as chuvas continuarão no sul e no centro do país - a zona mais afetada até o momento -, mas também se deslocarão ao norte, zona mais árida e pouco acostumada às precipitações e cheias súbitas dos rios. Liu afirmou que a situação pode piorar.
Além das fortes chuvas, as autoridades estão preocupadas com a possível chegada de tufões procedentes do oceano Pacífico, típicos entre o verão e o outono na China, que em 2010 sentirá os efeitos de entre seis e oito temporais extremos, informou o diretor do Escritório Estatal de Controle de Inundações e Secas. O Centro Nacional de Meteorologia comunicou nesta quarta-feira que a *tempestade tropical Chanthu* chegará nesta quinta-feira às Províncias de Hainan e Cantão, com chuvas fortes e rajadas de vento de 108 km/h.

R7 Notícias


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2010 às 18:13)

> China's massive Three Gorges dam faces the biggest test so far of its flood control as torrential rains swell the rivers that feed it
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2010/jul/19/three-gorges-dam-flood-test?intcmp=239


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Jul 2010 às 20:23)

Isto é que é ver a barragem das três gargantas, uma das maiores do mundo a descarregar como deve de ser. Mas ela ainda consegue mais!! 

Deixo-vos mais umas imagens desta abertura de comportas na China!

http://www.fishki.net/comment.php?id=72918

O site é Russo mas é de confiança.


----------



## João Soares (3 Ago 2010 às 11:54)

*Inundações no Paquistão já fizeram mais de 1.500 mortos*



> As mais graves inundações de que há memória no Paquistão afectaram nesta última semana mais de três milhões de pessoas e o número de mortos ultrapassa já os 1.500.
> Habitantes de Peshawar usam baldes para tentar tirar água da sua casa (Fayaz Aziz /Reuters)
> 
> Este é o balanço feito pela Unicef, mas as autoridades calculam que o número de mortos veja a ser ainda muito maior, pois prevêem-se mais chuvas de monção.
> ...



In: Publico


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Ago 2010 às 18:59)

*Doze milhões de pessoas no Paquistão afectadas pelas chuvas torrenciais*



> As piores inundações de sempre no Paquistão atingiram 12 milhões de pessoas nas províncias de Punjab (centro) e de Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (noroeste), anunciou hoje a Autoridade para a Gestão de Acidentes paquistanesa.
> 
> “As inundações afetaram 12 milhões de pessoas nestas duas províncias”, afirmou, em declarações à agência noticiosa AFP, o presidente da entidade, Nadeem Ahmad.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Ago 2010 às 12:06)

As cheias que estão a afectar milhões de pessoas no Paquistão.

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/08/severe_flooding_in_pakistan.html


----------



## Danilo2012 (5 Set 2010 às 14:11)

No japao  a temperatura esta anormalmente alta hoje na minha cidade fez 34 c e para setembro e muito quente ainda que eu moro em uma regiao montanhosa considerada fria em tokyo a temperatura ja ultrapassa 35 c e a previsao e de clima quente e seco a area de alta pressao do pacifico esta anormalmente forte os dias sao sempre muito claro e ceu bem azul.

 A media de agosto foi a mais alta desde de 1945 e setembro comessou anormalmente quente. A previsao para minha cidade nos proximos 7 dias sao de maximas superior ou igual a 32 c chegando a 34 segunda. As minimas ficam estaveis em 21 c .

  Se essa previsao acertar esse setembro vai ser de longe o mais quente da historia do japao. 
 Em setembro as maximas costumam ficar em 25 e as minimas 15 podendo chegar a 10. 
  Sera que o vulcao da islandia esta por tras destas anomalias ?


----------



## belem (5 Set 2010 às 20:49)

Pessoalmente não sei...
Bom, vim aqui a este tópico dar realce ao calor do Golfo Pérsico.
Não só nos valores reais mas como nas temperaturas sentidas.
Ontem vi que em Doha, estavam 31ºc às 5 da manhã e a temperatura sentida era de 46ºc devido à humidade que excedia os 80%...
Imaginem o que será dormir num país destes sem ar condicionado...
Se consultarem os gráficos de registos verão valores excepcionalmente altos de temperatura acompanhados de humidade elevada ( mesmo até de dia)!
Certamente que as temperaturas muito elevadas do mar influenciam estes valores incríveis! 
Penso que parecido com isto só o Sul do Mar Vermelho ( mas não sei se será tão quente no verão) mas certamente que em termos anuais, o Mar Vermelho é a zona costeira mais quente do mundo.


----------



## Danilo2012 (9 Set 2010 às 10:44)

Depois da passagem do tufao konpasu as temperaturas voltaram ao normal  as temperaturas maximas nao ultrapassam 30 c


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2010 às 11:23)

Hong Kong: 13 000 impactos numa hora ...

​CopyRight@KiloLima

Here's one-and-a-half minutes of the lightning storm that still continues with no letting up. It's be going on for hours. Multiple strikes per second and getting worse. Current count is nearly 20,000 strikes per hour. We're watching the buildings and sea take hit after hit with loud explosions after each strike. 
Donna has tuned in Hong Kong Tower and Approach. We're listening to a Hong Kong Airlines try to shoot the 07L in hideous conditions. An Air Hong Kong has just called unable to hold altitude. All are calling low fuel. The closest airports Macau, Zhuhai, and Shenzen are too full of diverted flights to hold more as the cell hits their fields as well. Zhuhai is only taking Pan Pan. Microburst alerts for all sectors. 
It's an absolute mess, but beautiful to watch.

Outros vídeos da mesma tempestade aqui


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2010 às 11:05)

*Tufão Kompasu provoca dezenas de mortos na Coreia do Norte*



> Dezenas de pessoas morreram na Coreia do Norte à passagem do tufão Kompasu na península coreana, no início do mês, noticiou hoje a agência oficial norte-coreana KCNA
> 
> O tufão Kompasu, que provocou deslizamentos de terras, atingiu a Península da Coreia no passado dia 2 e provocou cinco mortos na Coreia do Sul.
> 
> ...





> *Tufão Kompasu provoca dezenas de mortos*
> 
> 
> Dezenas de pessoas morreram na Coreia do Norte à passagem do tufão Kompasu na península coreana, no início do mês, noticiou hoje a agência oficial norte-coreana KCNA.
> ...


----------



## Danilo2012 (23 Set 2010 às 10:32)

Mudanca brusca na temperatura um frente fria que desceu o mar do japao causou chuva intenca 51 mm/24hrs.

 Na ilha de Hokkaido os montes com altitude superior a 1500m receberao uma fina camada de neve nesta manha.

 A temperatura maxima em nagano nos proximos 3 dias ficara abaixo de 20 c e chuva intenca com periodo de calmaria.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Set 2010 às 01:28)

*Cheias na Índia já mataram 17 pessoas* 



> As cheias provocadas pelas monções mataram 17 pessoas na Índia, arrastando consigo centenas de casas e forçando a evacuação de dois milhões de pessoas no estado de Uttar Pradesh.
> 
> À medida que os leitos dos muitos rios que cruzam este estado indiano estão a subir e a inundar as margens, soldados e tropas paramilitares trabalham em conjunto para evacuar as pessoas para sítios seguros.
> 
> ...


----------



## Danilo2012 (17 Out 2010 às 15:01)

Furacao mergi proximo a filipina alcanca a pressao no centro de 890hpa com ventos que devem passar os 60metros por segundo.

 Passara amanha anoite sobre o norte da filipina.

  Fazia tempo que eu nao via um tufao chegar a 890 hpa !!!


----------



## Danilo2012 (17 Out 2010 às 15:08)

Enquanto no japo o tempo permanece frio de manha e fresco a tarde os dias estao bem claro ultimamente e nas ilhas ao norte do japao deve nevar no meio dessa semana nas cidades mais frias.

 Na ilha de honshu o clima fica  claro, ao longo do mar do japao deve chover segunda,  na ilha de honshu as montanhas com altitude superior a 2500m  nevara ao longo da semana


 Em nagano o clima ficara frio e as florestas deciduas devem ganhar cores avermelhadas as temperaturas da minha cidade nos proximos dias, as maximas nao superaram 20 c e as minimas ficaram entre 10 c 


     PAreque proximo as montanhas de yatsugatake


----------



## MSantos (17 Out 2010 às 21:59)

Belas fotos *cubensis *


----------



## Danilo2012 (20 Out 2010 às 09:49)

MSantos disse:


> Belas fotos *cubensis *



  obrigado, quando comecar a nevar nas montanhas eu tiro mais !!!


----------



## Danilo2012 (25 Out 2010 às 12:52)

Forte area de alta pressao surge sobre o norte da china e mongolia, sobre o sul do mar de okhotsk forma uma area de baixa pressao, em outras palavras fortes ventos de norte e noroeste maximas abaixo de 10 neve nas regioes costeiras.


----------



## Danilo2012 (11 Dez 2010 às 12:23)

Aqui em nagano sigo com um comeco de inverno com temperaturas dentro da media como era esperado.

 Hoje choveu atarde toda e os ventos do sul predominaram.
 A temperatura agora e de 7,4c, amanha maxima deve ser de 9c e minima de -1c


----------



## Meteo Caldas (11 Dez 2010 às 12:39)

cubensis disse:


> Aqui em nagano sigo com um comeco de inverno com temperaturas dentro da media como era esperado.
> 
> Hoje choveu atarde toda e os ventos do sul predominaram.
> A temperatura agora e de 7,4c, amanha maxima deve ser de 9c e minima de -1c



Ola 

Ja caiu neve por ai? estive a ver as previsoes e a partir de quarta-feira podera cair neve durante alguns dias


----------



## Danilo2012 (11 Dez 2010 às 12:44)

essas sao as fotos do final de novembro das montanhas proximas


----------



## Danilo2012 (11 Dez 2010 às 13:35)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Ola
> 
> Ja caiu neve por ai? estive a ver as previsoes e a partir de quarta-feira podera cair neve durante alguns dias



  Aqui na cidade onde eu moro caiu pouca coisa mais para o norte deve ter caido algo entre 10cm

  Essa aqui e uma foto no norte do estado de nagano na cidade de hakuba foi tirada semana passada depois de uma fraca nevada.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (11 Dez 2010 às 14:36)

Bonitas fotos. 
Esse lugar deve ser magnifico 

A partir de agora presumo que a neve marcara presenca nessa zona  

Vai dando noticias


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2010 às 23:59)

Belas fotos *cubensis*

És o enviado do MeteoPT em terras do Extremo Oriente


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2010 às 17:41)

Sincelo e neve nas terras altas do norte do Vietname no passado dia 16. 



> *Mau Son Mountain covered with ice and snow*
> 
> Ice and snow covered the tourism resort of Mau Son mountain in the northern mountainous province of Lang Son in the early morning of December 16 as outdoor temperature in this area plunged to minus 0.8 degree Celsius.
> 
> ...



Fonte


----------



## Danilo2012 (19 Dez 2010 às 13:07)

Valew ai galera ficando mais frio eu mando noticias, o pico era daora mesmo essas montanha sao os alpes do norte *Kita Arupusu*.


----------



## Danilo2012 (6 Jan 2011 às 04:58)

sigo aqui em nagano(667m) com tempo claro, ate de madrugada caiu pouca neve devido a entrada da massa de ar frio siberiana
  Os ventos estao a soprar com forca do nordeste algo em torno de 9m/s. 
 A temperatura agora e de 4c mas a senssacao e de bem menor devido os fortes ventos

 A minima de hoje foi 0,3c e a maxima 4,1 dados oficiais 
 Amanha temos a previsao de -9 (minima  mais fria desde o comeco do inverno) e maxima de 2c tempo ensolarado.

 Nas regioes de sugadaira(1220m) temos previsao para semana toda de minimas de -15c e maximas proximas a -5c  e tempo encoberto
 Em nobeyama(1250m) mais ao sul do estado temos previsao de minima para amanha de -17c e maximas abaixo de -2c e tempo claro, essas duas cidades sao as mais frias do estado.


----------



## Danilo2012 (6 Jan 2011 às 05:12)

No mapa do tempo e possivel ver como estao as precoes em hpa 




 E aqui esta a imagem mais atual do satelite e possivel ver as moncoes de inverno atuando sob o mar do japao enquanto que no pacifico o tempo fica claro devido as sombras de neve causadas pela grandes cadeias montanhosas


----------



## Danilo2012 (9 Jan 2011 às 12:39)

Sigo aqui em nagano com exatos -1c neste mometo cai neve fraca vinda do mar do japao 




 Essas sao as nuvens do radar meteorologico atual com algumas informacoes que fiz no paint 

 Essa e uma represa perto de casa hoje atarde incrivelmente congelada






 Essa foto e em frente em casa na manha de sexta feira, com temperatura de -10c


----------



## Danilo2012 (9 Jan 2011 às 12:42)

Quando teremos asia 2011 ?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Jan 2011 às 12:44)

***
Seguimento Ásia 2011


----------

